
What It’s Like to Get Doxed for Taking a Bike Ride - cow9
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/06/what-its-like-to-get-doxed-for-taking-a-bike-ride.html
======
cow9
"To his surprise, the app that he used to record his regular rides from
Bethesda into Georgetown via the Capital Crescent Trail shared that
information publicly, not just with his network of friends and followers.
Someone had located a record of his ride on the path on June 2, matched it to
the location of the assault from the video, matched his profile picture —
white guy, aviator-style sunglasses, helmet obscuring much of his head — to
the man in the video, and shared the hunch publicly."

------
anewdirection
Per tfa, the guy was not doxxed as much as he was misidetified. Most 'doxxing'
is just public information that the 'victim' mistakenly thought was private.
Address, name, even SSN are not private.

------
docdeek
Reminds me of the time that reddit caught the Boston Bomber...

------
bsd44
Doxing is the modern day equivalent of street lynching or witch hunting. The
only way to stop it is to hold people accountable; so in this case the person
who started Tweeting about it. 20y in prison should do it.

